# Personal Best



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

broke the 50" mark!
since I cheated on a boat, the post goes here...
click here, and don't yell at the camera man


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow! That's an awesome fish! Congratulations. That's a hog from a boat, from a pier, from the sand....any way you look at it! Nice!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

gr8t catch !!!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Pretty Work !! 

I too have learned that broadening your options from just beach fishing is still just fishing and doesn't matter as long as you're catching, call it what you want ...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Awesome fish Doc. Congrats!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats


----------

